# LSI Logic 53C875 / 53C876 SCSI Raid Controller, welches Raid?



## Marius Heil (1. April 2007)

Hi,

ich besitz den im Titel genannten Raid Controller.
Ich würde nun gerne eine 2. SCSI Festplatte an diesen dranhängen, nun will ich das allerdings als Raid 0, sprich, ich mag den gesamten Speicher nutzen und gleichzeitig eine Beschleunigung durch paralleles schreiben.
Unterstützt das mein Adapter?
Da er schon etwas äter ist, habe ich in Google leider kein handbuch oder etwas ähnliches gefunden.

Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Raid 0 und Raid 1 werden eigentlich von allen Raids unterstützt... ist praktisch Standard... für erweiterte oder gemischte Raids braucht man dann schon einen etwas hochwertigeren Controller.

Allerdings habe ich zu deinen Angeben folgendes PDF auf der Herstellerseite gefunden:

PDF

Aus dem meines Erachtens hervorgeht, dass es gar kein Raid ist :/
Ich kann mich da natürlich auch irren, vorallem wenn es sich um eine modifizierte onboard-Variante handelt. Vllt siehst du dich einfach nochmal beim Hersteller um oder gegebenenfalls beim Mainboard-Hersteller.


----------



## Marius Heil (1. April 2007)

Hi,

vielen vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort.
Es ist wirklich ein wenig problemhaft zu dem Controller was genaues zu finden, bezeichnet ist er wie im Titel mit beiden Bezeichnungen, also 5 und 6 am Ende.
Auf der Karte selbst (eine PCI karte) sind 4 Anschlüsse drauf, 2 davon neuere, 2 ältere SCSI Anschlüsse. Es steht irgendwo auch direkt auf dem Controller Raid 0 und 1 drauf.
Wie sieht das dann aus, kann ich Raid 0 oder 1 im Controllerbios umstellen?
Wie muss ich die Festplatten dann stecken?
Beide mit einem Mehrfachkabel an den 1. Anschluss, oder mit 2 Kabeln jeweils an einen?
Ich bau den Adapter grad mal kurz aus um ihn mal genauer anzuschauen, dann korregier ich den Beitrag hier, dazu muss ich erst noch neustarten.

Marius
-------
Mhhh, sieht wohl schlecht aus, ich hatte den anderst im Gedächtnis.
Auf der Karte selbst stand nun nix von wegen Raid, mir wurde der damals allerdings als Raid Controller in die Hand gedrückt.
Da muss ich mich wohl noch mal erkundigen.
Wenn nicht, werd ich mal schauen, wo ich nen Raid Controller herbekomm.
Ist von Software Raid eigentlich grundsätzlich abzuraten?


Marius


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Raid0 und Raid1 sind meiner Meinung nach einfach die Anschlussbezeichnungen. Sprich 1. Raidstecker und 2. Raidstecker... wenn du mal auf dein Board guggst wirst du dort z.B. an den PCI-Steckplätzen auch sowas finden wie PCI_0, PCI_1 usw.
Also entweder handelt es sich einfach um nen Aufdruck auf einer Standardplatine oder es ist wirklich an Raid-Controller... schau mal, ob irgendwo noch mehr Nummern stehn.


----------

